# Virides Reptile - Fresh New Website (Coupon Deal Inside)



## Virides (Mar 31, 2016)

A Fresh New Look!

Virides Reptile has updated their website with a fresh new look. We are better able to update the site much more frequently and can ensure we deliver our new products sooner.

From here you can order our famous Sliding Glass Finger Grips, our new Name Plates and Dr.Shane Simpson's world renowned Pro-Props.

 www.virides.com.au 


*
COUPON DEAL
*
As a celebration you are able to use the coupon code "*ViridesReptile*" to get 10% off your order (doesn't include Pro-Props).

_Coupon can be used until April 30th 2016._





​


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 31, 2016)

I'd be interested to see a photo of the maple finish, for comparison.


----------



## Virides (Mar 31, 2016)

pinefamily said:


> I'd be interested to see a photo of the maple finish, for comparison.



We have contacted out supplier and it looks still to be 2 weeks out but we have pre-booked material to have set aside for us when it is available.

In the meantime, we do have an image showing the material itself. But we don't have an etched example at this point. I hope this helps


----------

